# 2 BufferedReader als Listener pro Socket (NICHT) möglich?



## coolex (2. Jun 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin dabei eine kleine Client Server Anwendung zu schreiben. Dabei habe ich auf der Clientseite an ZWEI Stellen einen "Listener" eingebaut, der ankommende Nachrichten vom Server lesen soll. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass wenn der eine Listener die Nachrichten schon ausgelesen hat, der andere sie nicht mehr bekommt. 
Für das Auslesen benutze ich den BufferedReader. 
Ist das also wirklich so, dass jeweils pro Socket quasi nur einmal ein Reader verwendet werden kann?

Alex


----------



## ice-breaker (2. Jun 2007)

wenn der erste BufferedReader den String "foo\n" aus einem Stream liest, dann kann der 2. BufferedReader dies natürlich nicht mehr lesen, da es der erste schon aus dem Stream geholt hat.
Was du benötigst ist eine Oberklasse die alles aus dem Stream liest und den richtigen Objekten mittels eines Event-Dispatchers zukommen lässt.


----------



## coolex (2. Jun 2007)

OK, danke.
Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. 
Gut, dann muss ich das wohl tatsächlich mit einem Eventdispatcher machen.


----------

